# How do you Organize and Display your Perfumes?



## Minka (Aug 8, 2010)

So i'm looking for a few ways to organize and display my perfumes in a classy and neat manner. I'm very proud of my perfumes, and am an avid perfume junkie.

I've thought of maybe buying a long glass mirror shelf to place underneath my vanity mirror to sit my perfumes on.

I've also though of buying some sort of roundish cherry curio cabinet (plus if it's the type that spins) for displaying and easy access to my perfumes.

I've looked around and have still been unable to find what i'm looking for. Any suggestions?

How do you store your perfumes?


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 9, 2010)

I keep mine inside their boxes, in a drawer inside my wardrobe. You should be aware before you decide to display them out of their boxes and in lighted spaces that perfume lasts longest if kept in a cool, dark place, out of direct sunlight.

It's annoying, since they have such pretty bottles, but in terms of longevity, they're better off kept in their boxes and such


----------



## magosienne (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree, kept in their box, in the bathroom with my other products or in my closet.


----------



## KeLLsTar (Aug 10, 2010)

I keep my perfumes in a cupboard I bought especially for them. It has doors so they're kept cool &amp; out of direct sunlight.

Never ever keep your perfumes in the bathroom - boxed or not. The temperature changes &amp; humidity may make the fragrance(s) expire sooner!


----------



## starberry28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I keep mine in their boxes &amp; stored in a drawer away from heat/light. This has kept my perfumes from going bad. I've had some for over 10 years and they still smell the same


----------

